# Sigelei Fuchai Squonk 213 ........ Great stuff :)



## KZOR (25/9/17)

So happy to see more companies bringing out regulated squonkers. 
Will surely invest in this one.


Size: 88.5*45*31mm
Main material: aluminium alloy+zinc alloy
Display: 0.96 inch TFT color screen
Wattage range: 10W-150W
Modes: POWER/Ti1/Ni200/304/316/317
Voltage input: 3.2V-4.2V
Battery support: 1*21700/1*20700/1*18650
Resistance range: 0.1ohm-3.0ohm
Eliquid capacity: 5ml
Coil supporting: Kanthal/SS(304/316/317)/Titanium/Ni200/TCR
Charging support (Micro USB): DC 5V/2A

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Looks good @KZOR 
Thanks for sharing
Wonder what the stock rda will be like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

I can certainly see the appeal of this. It is amazing to see what manufactures create for the market. I think the billet box has taken some of the hype away from the normal suppliers and they need to catch up to that hype again and now taking their best products and making them more appealing to vapers all over again. Improvement is good for the industry and us as vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/9/17)

Is this single battery?


----------



## Alex (25/9/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Is this single battery?



Yeah

"Battery support: 1*21700/1*20700/1*18650"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (25/9/17)

I really like this!!! Might consider getting one for my first squonker.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/9/17)

Oooo me likey. 
Thanx @KZOR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (25/9/17)

KZOR said:


> So happy to see more companies bringing out regulated squonkers.
> Will surely invest in this one.
> View attachment 108061
> 
> ...


And to think I wanted to send u a pic of this today... u one step ahead of me DJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (26/9/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/9/17)

Quakes said:


> I really like this!!! Might consider getting one for my first squonker.


Agreed!! @Quakes 

The black setup looks most appealing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/10/17)

Are we going to need to sell a kidney to grab one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/10/17)

Nice

Att retailers: keep the atty, bring the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Scissorhands (5/10/17)

Paul33 said:


> Are we going to need to sell a kidney to grab one?


Im guesstimateing R1500 (R1300 - R1700)

[Cost + - $74 + shipping & mark up ]


----------



## Bizkuit (5/10/17)

Is 150 Watts even possible on a single cell device?


----------



## Scissorhands (5/10/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Is 150 Watts even possible on a single cell device?



Mooch rates the Samsung 30T (21700) at 40 amps 3100 Mah, so with a push its possible in theory (more like 145 watts). . . With the right cell and low build. . . But sigelei/Fuchai isnt known for honest claims

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## spiv (5/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Im guesstimateing R1500 (R1300 - R1700)
> 
> [Cost + - $74 + shipping & mark up ]



It's $55. Check the 3Fvape price (read the description). So I'm hoping it'll be around the R1200 mark at local retailers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (6/10/17)

KZOR said:


> So happy to see more companies bringing out regulated squonkers.
> Will surely invest in this one.
> View attachment 108061
> 
> ...


Still yet another single cell mod.When will they ever learn?
How does one get 150 watts on one battery?You might get ten minutes before needing a charge whatever the max wattage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter (6/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Mooch rates the Samsung 30T (21700) at 40 amps 3100 Mah, so with a push its possible in theory (more like 145 watts). . . With the right cell and low build. . . But sigelei/Fuchai isnt known for honest claims



Check the fine print

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bizkuit (6/10/17)

Still a fan of the Fuchai looks but can do without that RDA

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

